# Jabari Parker to Miss Rest of Season w/ Torn ACL



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545060011643506688


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

damn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. That's brutal. I hate seeing so many rookies getting hurt this season. Randle (out for season), Smart (though he's back), McDermott (out 4-6 weeks), Embiid (who hasn't even played yet) and Parker (out for season). Unfortunate.

Big blow to the Bucks who have surprised everyone this season by playing well.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Want to see him come back in better shape next year. He is solid.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Well that ****ing sucks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That really hurts the east. The Bucks were really improving. They still will, but aren't as good without him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just when I thought all the time I have spent devoted to this shitty ass team was finally going to pay off this happens. This is the worst I have felt as a Bucks fan since the Ray Allen trade. I hope he can get healthy and be productive next year but this could be a damning injury to the rest of his career.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

We just need to never play Phoenix again. First they destroy Bogut's elbow, now Jabari's knee.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kreutz35 said:


> We just need to never play Phoenix again. First they destroy Bogut's elbow, now Jabari's knee.


Could be wrong but I thought one of Redd's acl tears was against them as well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bucks can never catch a break. I thought Ray had lifted the curse now that he is in retirement but this must be in preparation for his January return


----------

